#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Mandi 2012 Admission, cutoff, placements, ranking, branches, fee - Discussion

## Khanak Chattergi

Hi Faadoosss,

 This is Khanak  from IIT Mandi and I am here to answer your queries regarding IIT admissions for 2012-2016 batch.
 This is a discussion thread in which you can clear all your doubts regarding IIT Mandi.
Here some Information about college.

*About IIT Mandi:*

The laying of the foundation stone at Kamand, the site for the permanent campus of IIT Mandi, took place on 24th February 2009.The IIT Mandi Cell was set up at the IIT Roorkee on 18th March 2009, to steer the activities of the IIT Mandi .A Preliminary Project Report ( PPR ) outlining a road map of 10 years for development of academic program, campus development and related issues was finalized initially on 25.4.2009. A major component of the report was development of a scaled drawing of the 538 Acres of land at Kamand and its land-use-plan. The report was submitted to Govt. of H.P. in April 2009.*The admission of the First batch of students of IIT Mandi took place in July 2009 and their classes were conducted from 27thJuly 2009,* onwards. Staying arrangement for IIT Mandi students was made in student hostels, Rajendra Bhawan (Boys) and Kasturba Bhawan (Girls).*Affiliated University:* Autonomous University

*Mode Of Admission in 2012-13*:

Students are admitted to undergraduate courses through an All-India  competition known as Joint Entrance Examination (JEE) conducted by all  the seven IIT's along with IT-BHU and ISM-Dhanbad, at various centres  across the country in which more than 4,72,000 candidates compete for  around 8,295 seats.

*IIT Mandi Fee Structure:* 

The fee structure for BTECH students is given below - 


Institution Fees
39920
4000
"Registrar IIT Mandi" Payable at IIT Mandi (H.P.)

Hostels/Mess Fees
15500/-
15500/-
"IIT Mandi Hostel A/c" Payable at IIT Mandi (H.P.)




*Branches & intakes:*
Computer science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical engineering*Cut Offs in 2011:
*
Opening Rank: AIR 118Closing Rank: AIR 4610Branch wise & category wise data available*Placements 2011-12:*

Established by the first batch of IIT MANDI 2009-10, aims at laying a strong foundation for all the future batches.This cell consists of 17 members all working hard for this common cause. The mentoring institute IIT ROORKEE has played a major role in the layout of our functioning and in helping us realize our goals and objectives. With proper dedication and methods we are sure to emulate the standards of the on campus recruitments of our mentoring institute.The current objective of our cell includes collecting information about various companies and training individuals to form a strong personality. Mock Group Discussions and Interviews are a few of the various activities envisioned to achieve the above mentioned goals.Our plans for the years to come include helping students to get engaged in internships, the establishment of a placement cell in IIT MANDI and inviting companies for on campus placement*Campus Facilities:*

It is an autonomous university located in Mandi. It is the youngest Indian Institute of Technology in India, established by the Ministry of Human Resource Development, Government of India, in 2009. It is mentored by IIT Roorkee, which hosted the first batch of students. Presently, IIT Mandi functions from transit campus at Mandi town in Himachal  Pradesh. Permanent campus (about 12 km from historic city of Mandi) is under construction along Uhl River (a tributary of River Beas) at Kamand, Mandi. The institute admits students into various B.Tech., M.S, and Ph.D. programs (as of 2010).The permanent campus is about 12 kilometers (7.5 mi) from Mandi town. The location is in the forested hills of kmand on the banks of the Uhl, a tributary of River Beas. A total of 565 acres (229 ha) of land has been allocated for the campus by the government of Himachal Pradesh.In July 2010, classes will shift to a transit campus in Mandi town. Occupation of the permanent campus in Kamand is slated for 2011.*Central library*: Welcome to Central Library, IIT Mandi a very special place in the IIT Campus with its rich collection of books and journals in the field of Engineering, Science & Technology and related areas, the efficiency and effectiveness of our electronic resources and our professional services. Library stands as a unique Knowledge Centre that offers access to essential and specialized information resources and services to meet the growing information needs. Library operations are automated using KOHA LMS. Library currently houses over 9500 books and provide access to more than 2000 e-journals. Our mission is to enhance and enable discovery through the effective utilization of information resources.


*Hostel Facilities:*
*Renuka Hall* for the girls, where 19 students are accommodated, is adjacent to the Administration Block, just above the Mandi Bus stand. Facilities:- Attached mess providing homely food, including South Indian items, Wi-Fi connection in the rooms, Visitors room, LCD TV, Washing Machine with helper to wash clothes, Badminton court etc. A care taker to look after the daily routine matters along with a warden, assistant warden and a resident warden to address the problems of the students on a day to day basis.*Beas Kund* Hall for MS/PHD students, where 10 male students are accommodated, is adjacent to the Administration Block, just above the Mandi Bus stand. Facilities:- Attached mess providing homely food, including South Indian items, WI-Fi connection in the rooms.*Suvalsar* for first year students, where 95 male students are accommodated, is adjacent to the Academic Block, just opposite the Mandi Bus stand. Facilities:- Attached mess providing homely food, including South Indian items, Visitors room, LCD TV, Washing Machine, Table Tennis, Badminton & Volley Ball courts etc. A care taker to look after the daily routine matters along with a warden and assistant warden to address the problems of the students on a day to day basis.*Dashir* for second and third year students, where 104 male students are accommodated, inside Mandi Town, at a distance of 2 km from the Mandi Bus stand. Facilities:- Attached mess providing homely food, including South Indian items, Wi-Fi internet connection, Visitors room, LCD TV, Washing Machine, Table Tennis, Badminton court etc. A care taker to look after the daily routine matters along with a warden & assistant warden to address the problems of the students on a day to day basis.*Address:* 

Indian Institute Of Technology, Mandi, PWD Rest House Near Bus Stand, Mandi - 175 001, Himachal Pradesh India

Tel: +91-1905-237943
Fax: +91-1905-237945
Email: regis[at]iitmandi.ac.in


*All your QUERIES are welcome.........*





  Similar Threads: NIT Hamirpur 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches - Discussion NIT Srinagar 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion NIT Warangal 2012 admission | cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Branches Discussion NIT Silchar 2012 admissions, cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion

----------


## arunvivek

from tamil nadu .,
stream : EC
score : 209 
rank : 28253
marks: 18.67 :=(: 
cat: SC

do i have any chance n any college, like any NIT or any othr college. I dont know much about any colleges . (any deparment is ok).  
pls guide me  :S: 

thank you  :(nod):

----------


## computerengineer123

> I don't think so that u'll get any of IITs for CS but ya u can try in NITs......................... they are also very gud and u'll get top most nit................. could u please tel me if u r interested in any another branch??? so that i can help u..........


IT, Information Security................

----------


## Khanak Chattergi

hey,
      i don,t think so that u can get any iit or nit but ya u can apply in private colleges which are also very gud.............  :): ........

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------




> IT, Information Security................


hi, 
    just apply for any nit and u'll surely get a gud college in IT stream............... :):

----------


## arunvivek

> hey,
>       i don,t think so that u can get any iit or nit but ya u can apply in private colleges which are also very gud............. ........
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------



could u name any private college gud ones?

----------


## Khanak Chattergi

hi,
    private college like bits, thapar institute of technology, VIT Vellore, Dhirubhai Ambani Gandinagar................................. could u tel me in which city or state u want to take admission????....................

----------


## arunvivek

> hi,
>     private college like bits, thapar institute of technology, VIT Vellore, Dhirubhai Ambani Gandinagar................................. could u tel me in which city or state u want to take admission????....................



am from tamil nadu. nothign in particular any state is ok with me  :): 

bits and vit conducting separate exams. bits not considering gate score.  :): 

 for my gate scorecould i get admission in thapar, dhirubai or VIT??

----------


## Khanak Chattergi

> am from tamil nadu. nothign in particular any state is ok with me 
> 
> bits and vit conducting separate exams. bits not considering gate score. 
> 
>  for my gate scorecould i get admission in thapar, dhirubai or VIT??


hi,
   yes thapar, VIT and Dhirubahi ambani all consider GATE Score............. :):

----------


## arunvivek

> hi,
>    yes thapar, VIT and Dhirubahi ambani all consider GATE Score.............



thank you very much..  :):

----------


## shibkh

Hi,
         I am expecting 47 marks in jee-12   :(: (
I belong to sc category. Can i get any branch in iit mandi ?
Also please tell me more about preparatory courses.

----------


## nitiarora

> Hi,
>          I am expecting 47 marks in jee-12  (
> I belong to sc category. Can i get any branch in iit mandi ?
> Also please tell me more about preparatory courses.


@shibk it is very difficult this time however you can try for somt other college if you have appeared for AIEEE... :):

----------


## shibkh

[MENTION=42918]nitiarora[/MENTION] 
I am expecting about 230 in AIEEE . Im from TN and SC cat.
Will i get DTU or NSIT CSE?
Also which of the two would be better ?

----------


## vinaysaxena93

hey khanak is IIT Mandi operating from a temporary campus or the permanant one?

----------


## sohan120

Hey Kanak my rank is 4883 air gen can i get mechanical branch at iit mandi.

----------


## Sneha lal

> Hey Kanak my rank is 4883 air gen can i get mechanical branch at iit mandi.


hey,
      according to last year's cutoffs u'll surely get admission in iit mandi................ could u please tel me your state????

----------

